# African Bouncing Toads



## bcan (May 9, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering about buying 3 African bouncing toads and putting them in a 35 gal terrarium. I'm buying them from petco cause I hate to see the poor guys suffer. Any Care suggestions
Thx


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Have you got a Latin name? I have never heard of these.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

colinm said:


> Have you got a Latin name? I have never heard of these.


Bufo regularis. The toad's natural range is western Africa to eastern Africa and north to Egypt. In east Africa, it is known as the Common Toad. Females reach 120 mm, males 90 mm. There are glands under the forearm that form a distinct row of pale tubercles. The parotid glands are large and without warts (smooth). The back markings are arranged in pairs, outlined in darker brown, with small white spots on the back. A pale cross on top of head, with a transverse bar running between the eyes. A vertebral line may be present and red patches in groin area (breeding age). The belly is white. Breeding males have a dark throat and a single, pale vocal sac. Also, the tympanum is large reaching 1.5 times diameter of eye. 

The toad is found in the savanna and farmbush. They occur in very dry areas where a permanent water source is available. The call is a very slow snore, similar to pig grunts. 

The toad is closely related to B. garmani, B. gutturalis, B. maculatus and B. xeros.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

They're cute little toadies!:2thumb:


----------

